
How One Stupid Tweet Blew Up Justine Sacco’s Life - kevinmannix
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/15/magazine/how-one-stupid-tweet-ruined-justine-saccos-life.html
======
ColinWright
This was discussed at considerable length when it was first submitted 2 years
ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9039274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9039274)
(569 comments)

The top comment there recounts a personal experience of something similar.

There is some more discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10792915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10792915)
(12 comments)

... as well as other, discussion-less submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12094265)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9162051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9162051)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9048986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9048986)
(no comments)

